# SSRI SIDE EFFECTS-- anyone else?



## JayBEE! (Apr 5, 2011)

So since March I have been on a few different meds, Celexa for 3 months and then Paxil for about 2. While on these meds i felt like such a zombie, no emotions at all, extremely bad concentration and memory,and DP'd to the max. I was not like myself at all, and still am not fully. I stopped taking meds about a week ago but still feel the side effects









I am extremely scared that i have brain damage or something (did i mention i have anxiety lol).

If anyone has had similar experiences, i would be great to know that I am not the only one?


----------



## lurchette (Aug 5, 2011)

Dont worry JayBEE SSRI side effects are almost as bad as the conditions we take them for!.
I have been on 20mg of Paxil for about a month.The side effects in week 2/3 were so bad i nearly checked myself in to the looney bin.
I had been abnormally anxious anyway but with the Paxil I was having panic attacks/DP 24/7,but I have stuck with it and it has subsided a little.
I know what u mean about them making u zombified ,I'm not as anxious but equally nothing seems to b good either
U have not got brain damage I promise just horrible lingering memories of the unpleasant experience and they will take a while to get out of yr system


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Ya there won't be any permanent brain damage from your experience. But, yes perhaps lingering bad feelings for a while. Unfortunately it is hard to find the right match in terms of a pharmaceutical drug. I was on risperdal for 4 weeks, and it took me to the darkest moments of this entire experience for me. It just multiplied my anxiety tenfold - til i was obssessed with checking into emergency rooms and calling 911 off the hook. Oh man.

Try to not pay too much attention to whether you are yourself or not, just focus on feeling good.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

dont worry there's no damage. although stopping those meds without going down slowly in dose can be dangerous. they have yet to find meds that help dp, and it is on some medications side effect lists


----------

